# Need help hacking an animated urn



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey All,
I picked up the animated urn at the Spirit 50% off day after sale and I was hoping to hack it to make it say different things. I have never hacked a prop before so this will be a guinea pig project for me. Below is a video I found that shows the same urn I bought in action. To be honest I am not sure if this is even possible to hack but if anyone would know it would be you guys. Anyway, thanks to all who take a look at this.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I have one from target, the try me button only plays the first saying. if you trigger it using the sound sensor it will say additional sayings. I bypassed the sound sensor with a simple transistor that is triggered from my controls box.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I imagine that you could pipe any sound you wanted into the speaker, but sync'ing it with the animation will be the tricky part. The animation is pretty simple, just a lip movement, but it's tied to the voice soundtrack. You *may* be able to use the beep track method to switch the animation on and off to match the new voice track. Looking at some of the other videos that Youtube grouped with your post, I see that some urns have a flickering effect on startup before the urn starts talking. I'm not sure you could preserve that part of the effect.


----------

